# Made my own Etsy store too!



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is the link. I just posted a few things, and plan on adding a few every couple of days per happychicks recommendation to help keep your store active. Let me know what you think. I plan on putting the pics in the outdoors section as well.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/WEFlies


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey wes917,

Congratulations on opening your Etsy shop! Looking good, great pictures!

One thing I would change is in some of your item titles, you have slashes touching other words like 'word/word'. This wipes your search terms unless someone types them with the slash. So they should be changed to have spaces inbetween, like 'word / word'. Will help you get found more! :thumb:

Oh, and be sure to add a link to your shop in our big Etsy thread with all the other shops! And add a link to it in your homesteading today signature!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

happychick said:


> Hey wes917,
> 
> Congratulations on opening your Etsy shop! Looking good, great pictures!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip I will edit the titles.


----------

